# hi



## blackties_04 (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been a studio musician for the past 2 years and ended falling in love with mixing. I saw the sight while searching for schools to further my knowledge. I am really trying to learn about this art. What little I know now has helped a lot in the studio and made me more open to the engineers suggustions and constructive critisim. But anyway can't eait to leran new stuff and the site rocks!


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey blackties_04! I love studio mixing as well. I am seriourly looking at building my own studio someday and making it all digital using the ProTools platform. Make yourself at home and ask any questions you can think of!


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Jul 14, 2004)

I've done a little bit of studio mixing, and alot of live sound. My band recorded a cd, and we wanted 7 tracksbut only thought we could afford to cut 6 in a studio, so I set up my own studio and recorded one song...it sounds almost BETTER than the ones recorded at the real studio...I think just because I spent HOURS mixing it and refining it, while the mixes at the studio weren't mixed as long. We did ADAT at the studio. while on my computer we recorded with Cakewwalk GT 2. 8 tracks you can mix...one stereo input into the computer...ran all the mics into a mixer, recorded each part seperately. All the drums were mixed before hand and took up only one channel on the mix...I used all 8 channels. Desite not being able to mix the drums after I recorded them,it sounds awesome! 

I find studio mixing to be more fun than live mixing, because you can spend time with it and work with it, and you dno't have to change things around with any problems...where I run sound live each week, at my church, the booth is on the second floor to one side, while the band is at the other end of teh building on the stage...so, accoustic guiar might sound VERY loud up top, but on the floor you can just barely hear it. You have to spend a few weeks walking back and forth so you can get used to the nuances of it....it's annoying sometimes. 

As far as learning abuot recording and mixing...if you are a studio musician, next time you are at a session, ask as many questions about mixing as you can to the engineer. That's how I learned about ADAT. Also, just do a google search. If you go to a church, ask the soundman if you can sit in one sunday morning and watch how he mixes things. Or if you know someone who plays in a live band, ask their soundmant he same thing. 

good luck with it!


----------

